# Lets talk mustard



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay, your saying to your self why did he put this here?

I have four butts to put on the WSM on thursday.  Thinking about doing a "Chipolte Mustard" slather on two of them along with my rub.  I am going to do the other two with WRB injection sauce and WRB.

Now for the question:  Do mustard slathers need to go on the night before the cook like rub does?  I know the argument, "you dont need to rub the night before", but I think the flavor has a chance to go deeper into the meat.

So, lets talk mustard.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2007)

Bill, I can't taste the mustard when I use it. I use it mainly as glue!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bill, I can't taste the mustard when I use it. I use it mainly as glue!



Do you put it on the night before the smoke?  And if so, do you add the rub then?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2007)

Not me. I slather and rub about an hour before the show starts!


----------



## Finney (Jan 15, 2007)

I use mustard and if I plan well I put it on the night before.  Still don't get the mustard flavor.  But that is with cheap yellow mustard.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2007)

That's what I use!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 15, 2007)

Heh heh heh.......Mustard??????????

 My favorite brother-in-law works in a mustard and vinegar factory....... I get all I want....... amazing the difference in flavor fresh from his plant , compared to the same EXACT thing and BRAND you take off a store shelf.

After it leaves his place it goes back to the company, and then to their warehouses for God only knows how long (the experation dates on jars  and bottles are dated ahead just for that reason, the actual bottle "filled" date is coded), and THEN off to stores whenever the orders are finally filled/requested.

Any thing mustard related, vinegar related or apple concentrate based.... I ummmm get lucky! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

What Nick and Finney said.
I use a cheap mustard as a glue for the rub. Never notice the mustard flavor. It does seem to make a better bark (my .02)
I've mustarded(?) and rubbed and put in the fridge overnight and douced with rub again before putting it on the smoker. Didn't really notice a difference. 24 hrs. or 1 hr.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> What Nick and Finney said.
> I use a cheap mustard as a glue for the rub. Never notice the mustard flavor. It does seem to make a better bark (my .02)
> I've mustarded(?) and rubbed and put in the fridge overnight and douced with rub again before putting it on the smoker. Didn't really notice a difference. 24 hrs. or 1 hr.



Thanks Puff, thats what I was looking for.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 15, 2007)

What nick, puff and finney said......same here, use it as a glue and rub down right before I throw it on the smoker. No mustard taste here!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 15, 2007)

I never get the mustard taste either.  I've let sit over night and still don't get the mustard taste.  Maybe the Chipotle flavor will come through though...maybe.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, Brian...Ribs. I have used too much on ribs before and tasted mustard. 

Just need to use enough to act as glue for the rub.  The ribs I did over the weekend I used a spray butter (Pam) to help hold the rub. Turn out real good, IMHO.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 15, 2007)

I once tried some of the mustard w/horseradish on a brisket thinking 'bout the horseradish and beef combo.  Couldn't tell a bit of difference from the plain ole cheap stuff.  Promptly went back to the cheap stuff.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2007)

Bill I normally don't use mustard, but I do like to rub a HEAVY dose of WR onto the butts an hour or so before I plan on cooking and let the rub get wet through osmosis.  Then right before I put them onto the cooker I give another light dusting to absorb the wetness.  This creates a good bark.  

If you plan on rubbing the night before, just wrap with saran wrap real tight to keep all the juices on the meat so they don't all leach out onto the pan.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 16, 2007)

Bill do at least one butt with the chipotle mustard and let us
know if you could tell any difference.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 16, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bill do at least one butt with the chipotle mustard and let us
> know if you could tell any difference.



Yep, thats the plan.  Doing two with the mustard and two with an injection.  I will report back with PICS as we go.  Cranking up "TOW" on thursday.


----------



## john pen (Jan 16, 2007)

Mark me down for the glue thing. Ive done butts with and without mustard and never noticed the difference...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 17, 2007)

I've used the chipotle mustard before. Wasn't impressed. Actually, IMHO mustard slathers are a waste of mustard


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 18, 2007)

I've heard the mustard slather helps with more bark...I've never experienced that myself.

I just do a quick shot of Woosty and then rub...


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill I normally don't use mustard, but I do like to rub a HEAVY dose of WR onto the butts an hour or so before I plan on cooking and let the rub get wet through osmosis.  Then right before I put them onto the cooker I give another light dusting to absorb the wetness.  This creates a good bark.
> 
> If you plan on rubbing the night before, just wrap with saran wrap real tight to keep all the juices on the meat so they don't all leach out onto the pan.



I'm with you on this! Mustard makes a HUGE mess! Rub sticks to meat with NO HELP AT ALL! It immediately begins drawing moisture out which mixes with the rub and ....voila! I figured this out when I began catering. If I am rubbing 10 butts, the rub has "emulsified" by the time I do the last "turn over." NO MUSTARD NECESSARY!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input fellers.  I went ahead and gave two of them a mustard slather and a good does of my rub.  We shall see.


----------

